# Your Screen Resolution



## Contract (Jul 29, 2007)

1024 x 768 resolution here.

I was wondering that now a days more and more people are getting big monitors which has resolution (1024 x 768 )... does it mean that small 14" monitor will die soon?


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

*14" extinction?*

From my experience, 14" screens are limited mostly to laptops. And 800x600 is usually people with older laptops. 10" through 14" laptop screens will be around forever, albeit at much higher resolutions.

That doesn't speak for everyone... it's just what I have experienced. My wife has an old Mac laptop that still works pretty well and it only does 800x600.

Many people with 15" and 17" CRT monitors run 800x600 if they are using an older Operating System. However, I believe Windows XP auto-sets monitors to 1024x768 if it is supported.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I just copy pasted this from my web-stats, not sure if it will help.

Monitor Resolution (Screen Size) Color Depth 

0.00%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
640x480


12.13%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
800x600


65.81%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1024x768


4.53%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1152x864


14.22%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1280x1024


1.96%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1600x1200


1.35%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1920x1200


1.61%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8-bit


5.44%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
16-bit


1.52%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
24-bit


91.44%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
32-bit


----------

